# Wheel gone funny colour what have I done :(



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Posted quite a few times in regards to my AMG wheels, I think I have been quite unlucky with them so far. I had them powder coated gloss black and within a few weeks they started to flake (guy had no idea why until later finding out after another 5 customers returned with bad wheels that he had a bad batch of powder coat.

Anyway had the guy re do them all a few weeks back satin black finish looked superb well chuffed. Day after I did my usual deep clean and decon to protect them with race glaze nano wheel sealant (previously used C5 but wanted something easy as not got time to wheels off)

I got out my sidekick blaster dried off the wheels and noticed on my front passenger side big streaks of what resembled dried on product or water spotting only seemed to be that wheel so was a little confused.

I tried re washing the wheel with soap, didn't budge it.
Next tried Gtechniq panel wipe, again nothing.
Re applied Auto Glym magma, still the same.
Running out of ideas I thought id put some s20 on a microfiber and give them a good rub, seemed to do the trick. I was happy with how it looked now but thought id better give it a sprits of panel wipe before coating. Now soon as I sprayed on the panel wipe the wheel went such a funny colour almost like a very pale dulling and bluey tint, Looked much worse, I was baffled at this point didn't know what to do so applied the polish again to bring back the black colour and then sealed over the top.

Now washed the car as usual and the bluey dull look has re surfaced and looks a bugger. And I can also now notice a little streaking on the passenger rear wheel. 
I was thinking what did I do different to those 2 wheels than the other side which look perfect. I realised what I did, When spraying my 1:5 BH Surfex on the tyres I sprayed the face of the wheels on that side before realising.

Anyone know whats going on? and most importantly how can I rectify it ?

Thanks

Attached a pic from when I first noticed the streaking after drying.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

In my unqualified opinion, I think you washed the wheels to soon and didn't give enough time for the paint to gas out and fully cure, I think you should have left them alone for at least a week before doing what you did.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> In my unqualified opinion, I think you washed the wheels to soon and didn't give enough time for the paint to gas out and fully cure, I think you should have left them alone for at least a week before doing what you did.


I did consider doing that the first time I had them done gloss black I asked the guy who did it and he said nope no need to wait any time after, as soon as they come out that oven they are fully cured and can do what you like with them. So your thinking the surfex has effected the finish and curing on the 2 passenger wheels?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dannygdesigns said:


> I did consider doing that the first time I had them done gloss black I asked the guy who did it and he said nope no need to wait any time after, as soon as they come out that oven they are fully cured and can do what you like with them. So your thinking the surfex has effected the finish and curing on the 2 passenger wheels?


I'm not to sure Danny and I don't want to mislead you. A friend I know who repairs alloy wheels told me it's best to give time for fresh paintwork to breath, even after fully dried in the oven. See how this thread goes and hopefully someone more qualified will offer advice.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Is your panel wipe solvent based or water based.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Depending what you used for your wheel decon it looks like it’s dried in.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

wish wash said:


> Is your panel wipe solvent based or water based.


I use gtechniq panel wipe I believe is solvent based ?


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Have you tried claying to see if it brings it off? Looks like something has taken the sheen out of powder coat. I've had a number of wheels powder coated and have brought them straight home and sealed them. Never had any issues.if the guy says you were fine to do what you did and they look like that then I'd be expecting him to do them again.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

As I understand it, powder coating is different to painting wheels.

For powder coating the wheel is coated with a powder (which is electrostatically charged to "stick" to the wheel). The wheel is then baked to "melt" the powder so that it forms a coating over the wheel ( a bit like coating the wheel in melted plastic). Painting (and then clearcoating) is different, where the paint is applied as a solvent solution, which when the solvent evaporates, leaves a coating on the wheel.

The chemistry between the two is different, and as such they will both react differently to chemicals.

Bilt Hamber have gone on record here to say that some plastics have " release agents" in them which their products can remove, and if the contact is irregular, then it can give the appearance of marking, when it is in fact partially cleaning these release agents.

Just a thought, as I am by no means a chemist or expert in this area. :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I’d be more bothered about them rusty discs!

All joking aside, the picture looks like dried on product, but if your alloys have been affected by the panel wipe then take them back and ask for some advice?


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes, looks like whatever has been sprayed on them has dried before it was rinsed off. If you've sealed over the top of it whatever you've sealed them with will have to come off before you can polish them back to an even finish before recoating.

Be careful with things like panel wipe, they usually contain chemicals which may not be compatible with all coatings. They usually have a fast flash thinners in them so they can remove oils but evaporate before attacking the surface.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Well the streaks etc mostly disappeared but I'm still now left with a very bluey tinted dull wheel, the panel wipe seemed to remove the finish on the wheel.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Iv used panel wipe on refurbished wheels and it felt like it started to melt the clear coat. Stopped straight away and washed off. 
Maybe a poor refurb I’m not sure but I told my mate who’s car it was to be very careful when washing them. 

Gonz.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

dannygdesigns said:


> Posted quite a few times in regards to my AMG wheels, I think I have been quite unlucky with them so far. I had them powder coated gloss black and within a few weeks they started to flake (guy had no idea why until later finding out after another 5 customers returned with bad wheels that he had a bad batch of powder coat.
> 
> Anyway had the guy re do them all a few weeks back satin black finish looked superb well chuffed. Day after I did my usual deep clean and decon to protect them with race glaze nano wheel sealant (previously used C5 but wanted something easy as not got time to wheels off)
> 
> ...


product has dried on it, had this issue with an alkaline based wheel cleaner that had been left on

Polish it of is basically the only option


----------

